# Tips on how to take advantage of this quarantine/ lockdown period to grow technically?



## SSG (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi All,

Like a lot of you, even I have been under shelter in place for a few weeks now. I would like to take advantage of this time by growing technically. Any certification or webinars related to power system engineering?

I am looking for something in protection, facility/substation design.


----------

